# Waterfowl Slam



## Clarq

The info is up: http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/component/content/article/114-waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html

Who's going to do it? I'm not sure I care for the $35 fee, although the funds go to a good cause.

If anyone completes the coot slam, I want to see the pics!


----------



## Fowlmouth

*NO* I'm out.
I believe this is a good opportunity for hunters to educate themselves with bird identification and learn more about ducks. While I think the program is a good idea, I also think it could have been set up differently. I don't think this is the best way to raise money for waterfowl projects. I would rather see the $35 fee disappear, and bring back the state duck stamp for $5 (or a reasonable cost). With the purchase of the stamp everyone could be entered in this same program. I think even at $5 from all hunters contributing, more money would be raised then only some hunters paying $35 the way it is currently. $5 from every waterfowler in the state would generate needed $$$$ for waterfowl and projects. Just my thoughts, maybe I'm way off base. Good luck to all those who participate.

DWR Quote:
"This year, the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources is launching a new Waterfowl Slam program in partnership with multiple conservation organizations and sponsors. The Slam will help fund waterfowl related projects."

Who are the multiple conservation organizations and sponsors? List Please.....


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

I am in! 

For the diver slam, I am going to try for 2 canvasbacks, 2 redheads and 3 bluebills. That would be the ultimate diver slam imo.


----------



## KennyC

So I read the slam info but still don't really get it. What is the point and how does it really work?


----------



## Mojo1

I have a prediction......

It's gonna be an epic fail!!


----------



## Swaner

Jeff, the way I read it it's one of each species on the list. Maybe I'm reading it wrong. I'm also wondering if you are required to harvest them all in one day or over the course of the season. I know the Mallard and Coot slams say one day.


----------



## outdoorser

Swaner said:


> I'm also wondering if you are required to harvest them all in one day or over the course of the season. I know the Mallard and Coot slams say one day.


I'm confused with all this as well. It really didn't make sense to me, except as you say, the coots and mallards. ???


----------



## Clarq

outdoorser said:


> I'm confused with all this as well. It really didn't make sense to me, except as you say, the coots and mallards. ???


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that on the diver and puddler slams you can get the different species over the course of the season. After all, there are eight divers on the list, so it's not even legal to take them all in one day.



> So I read the slam info but still don't really get it. What is the point and how does it really work?


To me it looks like the DWR is just looking for a creative way to drum up some donations for various waterfowl projects (and curb the coot population). I may register just for the sake of donating to the cause, but I don't anticipate completing any slams (except maybe the puddler one if I happen to shoot a cinnamon teal.


----------



## Fowlmouth

A problem I predict is hens being shot and then pitched in the weeds because a person needs all drakes to complete the slam. Also, I predict piles of coots left in the marsh or garbage cans after the hero shots happen. 

You want to get people involved in waterfowl hunting? Have a multi-state contest where ducks/geese are banded, and the bands are worth money and prizes just like they do with tagging fish. I suppose you could charge a fee to register for the contest.


----------



## Swaner

The problem with banding ducks the way they tag fish is the ducks aren't restricted to one body of water. You could tag a duck and the next week it's in Mexico.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Swaner said:


> The problem with banding ducks the way they tag fish is the ducks aren't restricted to one body of water. You could tag a duck and the next week it's in Mexico.


Exactly why it would need to be a multiple state contest. (Or Flyways)


----------



## Swaner

I missed the multi-state part in your first post. Something like that could be fun if they set it up like the Cabela's tagged fish contest.

I agree on the $5 state stamp. We need the additional funds for phrag and habitat work. Even $10 would be worth it.

I'm not sure if I'll sign up.
I typically do the puddler slam over the course of the season anyway (Minus the coot).
I'm not really set up to hunt divers so that one would be tough.
I have no desire to shoot 25 coots in a day.
If I did the Greenhead slam in a day that would be reward enough in itself.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Swaner said:


> Jeff, the way I read it it's one of each species on the list. Maybe I'm reading it wrong. I'm also wondering if you are required to harvest them all in one day or over the course of the season. I know the Mallard and Coot slams say one day.


My understanding is that you need to harvest all drake within the corresponding Slam. For example, the puddler slam could be 3 drake widgeon and 4 drake mallards. The diver slam could be 5 buffleheads and 1 canvasback and 1 redhead. As long as they are all drakes and within the category, they would count.

They should be shot all on the same day and this is on the honor system.

All the costs of this program have been underwritten by sponsors so ALL the money collected will to directly to waterfowl projects. This money will NOT go into the general fund. Many of you have been asking for years what can be done to raise money for water fowling in Utah and this is a great step in the right direction. It did not require approval from the wildlife board or the legislature. My hat is off to the DWR for thinking outside the box with this program.

This program was put together in a very short time and improvements will be made over the years.


----------



## Clarq

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> My understanding is that you need to harvest all drake within the corresponding Slam. For example, the puddler slam could be 3 drake widgeon and 4 drake mallards. The diver slam could be 5 buffleheads and 1 canvasback and 1 redhead. As long as they are all drakes and within the category, they would count.
> 
> They should be shot all on the same day and this is on the honor system.


The wording on the website is pretty vague, but in the diver/puddler slams sections it doesn't say anything about shooting them all in one day, or that you are required to shoot seven of them. I'm hoping for a bit of clarification in the coming days.

Maybe when it says "singly or in the aggregate" it means you can submit them all at once or one at a time until you get them all.


----------



## goosefreak

Fowlmouth said:


> A problem I predict is hens being shot and then pitched in the weeds because a person needs all drakes to complete the slam. Also, I predict piles of coots left in the marsh or garbage cans after the hero shots happen.
> 
> fowl, what if all you shoot is drakes.


----------



## Fowlmouth

goosefreak said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> A problem I predict is hens being shot and then pitched in the weeds because a person needs all drakes to complete the slam. Also, I predict piles of coots left in the marsh or garbage cans after the hero shots happen.
> 
> fowl, what if all you shoot is drakes.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great!
> 
> My point is if someone needs all drakes to complete the slam but they accidentally shoot a hen, well we know where the hen is going to end up.
> 
> As far as coots are concerned, who seriously is going to eat 25 of those things? Like I said before they will end up in the weeds or in a garbage can somewhere after the hero shot is taken. Poule d'eau anyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## Swaner

I think the hardest part is going to be only shooting drake coots :shock:

Just kidding. I think I'll give it a go. 

If any of you LOB hunters want to help me fill the diver slam, I'd make myself available. :grin:


----------



## stuckduck

Fowlmouth said:


> My point is if someone needs all drakes to complete the slam but they accidentally shoot a hen, well we know where the hen is going to end up.
> 
> As far as coots are concerned, who seriously is going to eat 25 of those things? Like I said before they will end up in the weeds or in a garbage can somewhere after the hero shot is taken. Poule d'eau anyone?


If that kind of person is going to mud duck a bird for sake of a duck slam than he is going to do it regardless of completing the task or not. (signing up or not) I think you are grabbing at straw as for your reason of not liking the Idea.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Swaner said:


> I think the hardest part is going to be only shooting drake coots :shock:
> 
> Just kidding. I think I'll give it a go.
> 
> If any of you LOB hunters want to help me fill the diver slam, I'd make myself available. :grin:


Alright swaner. You have given me an idea. If anyone needs help with the diver slam, I will help them out or find a buddy that hunts divers from a LOB to help you out. Two conditions, you must sign up for the slam and complete one of the other slams. Fair enough?


----------



## Fowlmouth

stuckduck said:


> If that kind of person is going to mud duck a bird for sake of a duck slam than he is going to do it regardless of completing the task or not. (signing up or not) I think you are grabbing at straw as for your reason of not liking the Idea.


I never said I didn't like the idea, in fact it's rather creative. I just hope it was thought through all the way. I'm curious how the $35/$15 fee was decided on? It will be interesting to see how many people sign up for this. IMHO I feel more people would sign up if the fee was lower.

As far as slob hunters are concerned, you are probably right about them doing it regardless of a competition. I just think the competition allows more room for error on their part. Maybe typically they mud duck one or two coots a year, now they will do it to 25 for the sake of a band.


----------



## stuckduck

Fowlmouth said:


> I never said I didn't like the idea, in fact it's rather creative. I just hope it was thought through all the way. I'm curious how the $35/$15 fee was decided on? It will be interesting to see how many people sign up for this. IMHO I feel more people would sign up if the fee was lower.
> 
> As far as slob hunters are concerned, you are probably right about them doing it regardless of a competition. I just think the competition allows more room for error on their part. Maybe typically they mud duck one or two coots a year, now they will do it to 25 for the sake of a band.


Maybe they just thought the number looked good... I'm sure there was some cost analysis or more thought that went into it... 35 bucks really isn't much. Iam amazed at how some people act like that amount is going to break the bank. What is that 1 1/2 boxes of shell?...

I agree with you on the coots... Who in there right mind would go for a limit?.... I have someone in mind but he is a Freak to begin with (he he he he) I can see your concern for waist but that truly boils down to a individual matter that we will never have any control over..


----------



## brettb

Jeff, 

I must be reading this totally different than you. It seems to me that to fulfill the Puddler Slam or the Diver Slam - one should have to shoot one drake of each species throughout the season. Not a combination of divers/puddlers in one day to fulfill the slam.

Talking with my buddies they are reading it the same as me. If the DWR wants hunters to shoot "underutilized species" I should have to target each specie of duck. Not just shoot 4 mallards 2 pintails and a Gadwall....

Not picking a fight, just looking for some clarrification, and input from other hunters.

Brett


----------



## Clarq

brettb said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I must be reading this totally different than you. It seems to me that to fulfill the Puddler Slam or the Diver Slam - one should have to shoot one drake of each species throughout the season. Not a combination of divers/puddlers in one day to fulfill the slam.
> 
> Talking with my buddies they are reading it the same as me. If the DWR wants hunters to shoot "underutilized species" I should have to target each specie of duck. Not just shoot 4 mallards 2 pintails and a Gadwall....
> 
> Not picking a fight, just looking for some clarrification, and input from other hunters.
> 
> Brett


I agree.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

brettb said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I must be reading this totally different than you. It seems to me that to fulfill the Puddler Slam or the Diver Slam - one should have to shoot one drake of each species throughout the season. Not a combination of divers/puddlers in one day to fulfill the slam.
> 
> Talking with my buddies they are reading it the same as me. If the DWR wants hunters to shoot "underutilized species" I should have to target each specie of duck. Not just shoot 4 mallards 2 pintails and a Gadwall....
> 
> Not picking a fight, just looking for some clarrification, and input from other hunters.
> 
> Brett


Brett,

I stand corrected. I talked with Blair Stringham and he clarified this for me. The diver and puddler slams would be taking one all the species over the course of the season. The mallard and coot slam would be in a single day. You had it correct. Oh and the birds must be harvested here in Utah.


----------



## OKEE

Fowlmouth said:


> A problem I predict is hens being shot and then pitched in the weeds because a person needs all drakes to complete the slam. Also, I predict piles of coots left in the marsh or garbage cans after the hero shots happen.
> 
> I agree I can see this creating alot of wasted birds.


----------



## Josh Noble

My take. I like that the Division is thinking outside the box and trying to raise funds that go directly to a specific project intended to improve the resource, primarily directed at waterfowl. The wasted bird topic is interesting but I honestly don't believe that it will cause an influx in stomped birds. If a person will stomp a bird in the marsh in the hopes of collecting a .05 band then I'm willing to bet the other birds end up in his trash can, uncleaned so what's the difference...really? I'll throw in my $35 scoots, not in the hopes of collecting a band but in the hopes it helps complete another project that will benefit our WMA's. Lord knows we take WAY more from the resource than we ever give back and this is a very simple way to give a little back.


----------



## king eider

Josh Noble said:


> My take. I like that the Division is thinking outside the box and trying to raise funds that go directly to a specific project intended to improve the resource, primarily directed at waterfowl. The wasted bird topic is interesting but I honestly don't believe that it will cause an influx in stomped birds. If a person will stomp a bird in the marsh in the hopes of collecting a .05 band then I'm willing to bet the other birds end up in his trash can, uncleaned so what's the difference...really? I'll throw in my $35 scoots, not in the hopes of collecting a band but in the hopes it helps complete another project that will benefit our WMA's. Lord knows we take WAY more from the resource than we ever give back and this is a very simple way to give a little back.


Ding! Ding!! Couldn't have said it any better!! X2


----------



## Fowlmouth

Josh Noble said:


> The wasted bird topic is interesting but I honestly don't believe that it will cause an influx in stomped birds. If a person will stomp a bird in the marsh in the hopes of collecting a .05 band then I'm willing to bet the other birds end up in his trash can, uncleaned so what's the difference...really?


The difference is that type of person might shoot 25 coots that he would have never shot just so he can have a .05 band hanging on his neck. Poule d'eau anyone?
I hope I am wrong about this, and the people that do the coot slam will be ethical and responsible. We'll see......
And for the guys that do waste birds and hunt just for the sake of killing. Stay home and play hunting games on your X Box please.


----------



## Clarq

With the introduction of the coot slam, as well as the new rule allowing hunters to possess three limits of coots instead of one, I'm almost wondering if the coot population is reaching problematic numbers. Maybe they're eating the ducks out of house and home.

I have heard good things about coot jerky. That would probably be the way to handle 25 of the things.


----------



## Josh Noble

Fowlmouth said:


> The difference is that type of person might shoot 25 coots that he would have never shot just so he can have a .05 band hanging on his neck. Poule d'eau anyone?
> I hope I am wrong about this, and the people that do the coot slam will be ethical and responsible. We'll see......
> And for the guys that do waste birds and hunt just for the sake of killing. Stay home and play hunting games on your X Box please.


It's the same guy that complains about a $35 fee then shoots $15-$30 worth of shells to shoot 25 birds, that he has no intentions of cleaning for a .05 band...:grin:
Agreed!?
At the end of the day it simply comes down to ethics, either you have them or you don't, plain and simple.


----------



## manzquad

The coots eat the same stuff that the ducks do. Once you get all the meat ground and mixed up you cant tell what was teal vs. coot vs. canvasback etc.. Before they came out with this slam program I set a goal this season to take out as many coots as possible. I hoping to get a daily limit of them. My elementary education taught me 25 birds is better than 7 birds. I even tried mixing them on the skewers. The wife and kids couldn't taste the difference.


----------



## K Lark

not two happy of this caus now my favorite bird gonna get educated bu guy det ain,t going to kept them anyway; this money fer the areas is good but hope we don't get big mess with this; then days you only here me and pitt shooting and getting them when other duck ain,t flyen are over cause now every day guys going to be chasen some coot;


----------



## K Lark

fowl mouth I make real good bowl of poo la doo; guy just need to try that recipe and see how dang good it is;


----------



## Fowlmouth

K Lark said:


> fowl mouth I make real good bowl of poo la doo; guy just need to try that recipe and see how dang good it is;


I'll bet you do make some good Poule D'eau.


----------



## rolltide89

so if i buy this does it count as buying a stamp or do i ned to do that as well?


----------



## Fowlmouth

rolltide89 said:


> so if i buy this does it count as buying a stamp or do i ned to do that as well?


You still need a Federal Duck stamp, HIP # and hunting license.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ok dang it I'm in!! I'm going for the coot slam!!!!! I promise they will all be turned into awesome duck gumbo which only a privileged few have tasted!!


----------



## manzquad

^^^ I want to be privileged. I'm going for a coot slam even if I'm not past of this program. I make jerky and kabobs with mine.


----------



## Fowlmouth

If the DWR wants hunters to shoot more coots they just need to band more of them like they did at FB years ago.


----------



## K Lark

that good idear foulmouth; I can,t wait to make some coot lofe;


----------



## hoghunter011583

manzquad said:


> ^^^ I want to be privileged. I'm going for a coot slam even if I'm not past of this program. I make jerky and kabobs with mine.


We may need to trade recipes! Coot jerky sounds mighty good!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ok, I'm prolly missing a few ingredients, I haven't made it in a year but here is some really good eating. Again I need to start putting all these in the recipes section!!
Take your coot, breast him out boneless. You are going to need at least a dozen. Grind it up in your meat grinder, then grind bacon up. You are going to have to have the bacon almost frozen in order to grind, the coot should be as cold as possible also.
Once it is ground put a jalapeno or a Serrano pepper in the blender with some green onion and Emeralds BAM seasoning, Old bay or something like that also works . Blend it up and then mix it with the coot and bacon. Now you have a very serious choice to make, hamburgers on the grill or sausage!! I always do both and that is why I'm going for the poo doo slam!! You can even mix coot with elk or deer, the coot is very greasy and ads oil just like pork!! I fear the secret may be out and I'm going to have competition on my coot grounds this year!!

Try it, you will thank me for many years in the future!!


----------



## Clarq

hoghunter011583 said:


> Ok, I'm prolly missing a few ingredients, I haven't made it in a year but here is some really good eating. Again I need to start putting all these in the recipes section!!
> Take your coot, breast him out boneless. You are going to need at least a dozen. Grind it up in your meat grinder, then grind bacon up. You are going to have to have the bacon almost frozen in order to grind, the coot should be as cold as possible also.
> Once it is ground put a jalapeno or a Serrano pepper in the blender with some green onion and Emeralds BAM seasoning, Old bay or something like that also works . Blend it up and then mix it with the coot and bacon. Now you have a very serious choice to make, hamburgers on the grill or sausage!! I always do both and that is why I'm going for the poo doo slam!! You can even mix coot with elk or deer, the coot is very greasy and ads oil just like pork!! I fear the secret may be out and I'm going to have competition on my coot grounds this year!!
> 
> Try it, you will thank me for many years in the future!!


What would you say a good coot/bacon ratio is?


----------



## hoghunter011583

I never measure, being the down south red neck I am. But I'd say it all just depends on what you like more, coot or bacon flavor. I personally am a bacon lover and put about 1/4 bacon to 3/4 coot. You want the bacon just for flavor. I have never done it but I think you could go 100% coot and be ok.
Oh and I did forget an ingredient, if you don't have a fresh hot pepper on hand, you can use pepper flakes instead. 
Pretty soon I may have you guys eating muskrat and starlings!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Poule D'eau
Enjoy!!!
http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking/Recipes/Meat/pouledeau_gumbo.htm


----------



## Fowlmouth

So I heard there is literally like only a handful of people signed up for this program as of right now. I think more people would sign up if it wasn't so confusing on how the whole program works. There are a lot of questions that should have been addressed up front when the program was initiated. I don't think it was clearly implemented and this is why it won't be successful, and it costs too much.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I think it's mostly because people don't understand that the money is going directly to a great cause. I would like to see it be successful for state habitat reasons. Most people probably won't throw $35 in the plate for no reason, I do because hunting is what I love. Hopefully they can get enough money and participation to help with habitat projects. How many's a handful fowlmouth?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Fowlmouth said:


> why it won't be successful


It is already successful. I signed up. That's at least $35.00 going straight to the marshes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> It is already successful. I signed up. That's at least $35.00 going straight to the marshes. :mrgreen:


I stand corrected.:mrgreen: I should have said, it could be more of a success if people understood it better. Everyone I talk with seems confused about how it works.


----------



## Fowlmouth

#1DEER 1-I How many's a handful fowlmouth?[/QUOTE said:


> Uhmmm that would be 5.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Well I hope they have at least a few handfuls.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Fowlmouth said:


> I stand corrected.:mrgreen: I should have said, it could be more of a success if people understood it better. Everyone I talk with seems confused about how it works.


I agree, the good news is this is not just a one year project. Each year there will be new slams to try and accomplish. Every year ALL the money raised will be going directly into the marshes. The roll out for this was the Youth Fair and that was less than a month before the season started. Hopefully next year there will be time to address everyone questions and have even more people sign up. The slam web site does get updated as well. Be sure to check it out: http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Fowlmouth said:


> Uhmmm that would be 5.


The last number that I heard was over 10 times that. That was from a reliable source at the DWR.

If 1/10 of the duck hunter participated in this program, that would raise almost $60,000 that would go directly back to the marshes that we all love. Collect bands, Don't collect bands, that is Ok.

Would you have been willing to pay $5.00 for a Utah duck stamp the last 7 years? It is the same amount of money.


----------



## GoneGoosin

Fowlmouth said:


> I stand corrected.:mrgreen: I should have said, it could be more of a success if people understood it better. Everyone I talk with seems confused about how it works.


I would suggest that the questions be tossed out here so we can get them answered. I had a bag of the various bands, a Waterfowl Slam card and the documentation with me at the BRBR visitor's Center this past Saturday as part of a youth event we held. I made sure to explain the program and answered questions to any and all interested. Most left committed to participating. So with that, let me just say that this is a tremendous opportunity to help a person focus on and learn more about Bird Identification. It promotes a friendly competition between family and friends, raises money to be used specifically on the marshes we love and, allows a reward band unique to each Slam. And as Jeff Bringhurst points out, there will be new ones next year. Now, we don't need a program put in place to help us focus on these things, but it has certainly gotten our attention and is a program worth backing. Let me throw out one clarification for everyone if you haven't already heard on this; 3 of the slams are for the following; 1st Duck, 1st Goose and 1st Swan. These are available to each and every hunter this season, regardless of how many you have shot in years past. No program is perfect but this is one that can be a lot of fun and educational at the same time. I hope everyone catches the vision and jumps aboard. Keep in mind that you can participate in this by purchasing it from the comfort of your home at our computer, just like any permit, take your receipt to a participating vendor where you show proof of purchase and obtain your Waterfowl Slam Card. Now, how about more questions or answers that you have obtained that will help people get behind this great program.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Well I hope that at least 1/10 of the duck hunters in the state participate. I don't really plan on completeing the slams, I just feel this was money well spent. Help from hunters is the biggest way to help our wildlife and show we care. $35 isn't too much, I'm glad to hear better numbers from someone. I just bought mine the other day, and there's already more than 5 of us on here that have obviously bought in, so at least we will see some participation on it.


----------



## Fowlmouth

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well I hope they have at least a few handfuls.


Not the information I am getting. If someone knows differently please say otherwise. I hope the program gets more support, it is for a good cause and I don't dispute that. 
I think $35 is steep and this is what is going to keep most people from signing up. Some people on this thread keep saying "It's only $35" True, but not when you have a spouse and kids that would participate also. The bottom line is this, maybe you get 100 adults and 100 kids to join. What if the sign up fee was $5 or $10? how many more people would join? How much more money would be raised? I will bet next years fees will be lower if they don't get the support this year.

How about you #1DEER 1-I did you sign up? If you did good for you and good luck!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Yes I paid $35 into it, like I said I won't be looking to complete the slams so much as it's a good donation. It's a good program. , $35 I understand can add up and these days things that add up are hard to deal with. I think much of the public is oblivious to the program this year so I doubt they'll drop fees much next year but rather advertise the program more. I'm for anything that helps our states wildlife, and after paying $30 for a combo $15 for a duck stamp at least I know 100% of the money from this will go straight to the source. I spent $80 to hunt ducks this season. It's a small price for as much entertainment the outdoors provides and much cheaper than any other forms of entertainment that cost an arm and a leg , so I don't feel to bad about it. Hunting and fishing are what I do, I owe it to them to try and ensure their future.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> The last number that I heard was over 10 times that. That was from a reliable source at the DWR.
> 
> If 1/10 of the duck hunter participated in this program, that would raise almost $60,000 that would go directly back to the marshes that we all love. Collect bands, Don't collect bands, that is Ok.
> 
> Would you have been willing to pay $5.00 for a Utah duck stamp the last 7 years? It is the same amount of money.


Only 50 people are signed up 2 days before the start of the season and they need 1,700 + signed up to hit the $60,000 mark.

So around 17,000 licensed waterfowlers in the state? A state stamp at $5 each would be $85,000 a year........ minus kids under 16 I guess.


----------



## blair stringham

I am the waterfowl coordinator for the Division and I would be happy to answer any of your questions about the slam. For a little bit of background – this was really nothing more than a pipe dream until the middle of July. At that time we met with Foul Minded, Ducks Unlimited, and Delta Waterfowl and basically started the legwork for this program. We understand that there have been some hiccups and we appreciate your patience.

If you want to do good things for waterfowl and make a difference in our wetlands, there really isn't a better way to do it. Every penny we raise from this program will go directly into a fund which will only be used for projects for waterfowl. For instance, the J-Dike restoration at Farmington Bay will likely be the first funded project. It will provide additional hunting opportunities for hunters west of Unit 1, reduce phragmites that is infesting the area, provide better habitat for waterfowl, and reduce hunting pressure on other areas. The other projects we are identifying will be of similar nature and provide similar benefits. 

As GoneGoosin mentioned, there are tons of additional benefits to this program. We understand it is a little pricy, and making if more affordable for people who wish to participate will definitely be a priority in the future. One of the reasons we created this program was to provide an opportunity for people to give back while not requiring people to fork out more money to simply hunt. We required people to get a stamp in the past, but I hate see people have to pay more just to hunt waterfowl. I see the stamp as another fee that could potentially discourage people from hunting waterfowl, as well as an additional step that makes hunting more complicated. We hope that the slam program will gain support simply because it’s for a good cause. People who can and want to participate will, and those who cannot or don’t want to won’t.


----------



## Fowlmouth

GoneGoosin said:


> I would suggest that the questions be tossed out here so we can get them answered. I had a bag of the various bands, a Waterfowl Slam card and the documentation with me at the BRBR visitor's Center this past Saturday as part of a youth event we held. I made sure to explain the program and answered questions to any and all interested. Most left committed to participating. So with that, let me just say that this is a tremendous opportunity to help a person focus on and learn more about Bird Identification. It promotes a friendly competition between family and friends, raises money to be used specifically on the marshes we love and, allows a reward band unique to each Slam. And as Jeff Bringhurst points out, there will be new ones next year. Now, we don't need a program put in place to help us focus on these things, but it has certainly gotten our attention and is a program worth backing. Let me throw out one clarification for everyone if you haven't already heard on this; 3 of the slams are for the following; 1st Duck, 1st Goose and 1st Swan. These are available to each and every hunter this season, regardless of how many you have shot in years past. No program is perfect but this is one that can be a lot of fun and educational at the same time. I hope everyone catches the vision and jumps aboard. Keep in mind that you can participate in this by purchasing it from the comfort of your home at our computer, just like any permit, take your receipt to a participating vendor where you show proof of purchase and obtain your Waterfowl Slam Card. Now, how about more questions or answers that you have obtained that will help people get behind this great program.


Can you do all 4 slams with one $35 card? Or do you purchase a $35 card for each slam? ( I know a lot of people are confused on this)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

So Blair how has the participation been so far? I think it's okay priced in a way to give back but maybe a smaller price would increase participation. I think it's mostly because there was not much advertising of the program.


----------



## blair stringham

Fowlmouth said:


> Can you do all 4 slams with one $35 card? Or do you purchase a $35 card for each slam? ( I know a lot of people are confused on this)


Good question: The card is a one-time purchase. After that, you can do all the slams and get the first bands (only paying the $35 once).


----------



## Clarq

I think people (myself included) would be more inclined to participate if they didn't have to go to a vendor to get their slam cards (although I see why it has to be that way). Maybe next year you could send cards in the mail along with advertisements from the sponsors instead of requiring a personal visit to their stores. That way, sponsors still get recognized and people won't need to travel to their stores in order to participate.


----------



## Fowlmouth

blair stringham said:


> I am the waterfowl coordinator for the Division and I would be happy to answer any of your questions about the slam. For a little bit of background - this was really nothing more than a pipe dream until the middle of July. At that time we met with Foul Minded, Ducks Unlimited, and Delta Waterfowl and basically started the legwork for this program. We understand that there have been some hiccups and we appreciate your patience.
> 
> If you want to do good things for waterfowl and make a difference in our wetlands, there really isn't a better way to do it. Every penny we raise from this program will go directly into a fund which will only be used for projects for waterfowl. For instance, the J-Dike restoration at Farmington Bay will likely be the first funded project. It will provide additional hunting opportunities for hunters west of Unit 1, reduce phragmites that is infesting the area, provide better habitat for waterfowl, and reduce hunting pressure on other areas. The other projects we are identifying will be of similar nature and provide similar benefits.
> 
> As GoneGoosin mentioned, there are tons of additional benefits to this program. We understand it is a little pricy, and making if more affordable for people who wish to participate will definitely be a priority in the future. One of the reasons we created this program was to provide an opportunity for people to give back while not requiring people to fork out more money to simply hunt. We required people to get a stamp in the past, but I hate see people have to pay more just to hunt waterfowl. I see the stamp as another fee that could potentially discourage people from hunting waterfowl, as well as an additional step that makes hunting more complicated. We hope that the slam program will gain support simply because it's for a good cause. People who can and want to participate will, and those who cannot or don't want to won't.


Welcome Blair. Your input is appreciated, as well as all the good work you folks do to make our marshes first class. 
I'm curious as to how the $35/$15 fee was decided on, and what factors determined the fee.


----------



## blair stringham

#1DEER: We have seen a lot of interest for this program, and we do have more than a handful of people signing up to participate. It’s a little bit lower than we had hoped, but it’s still relatively new. We have advertised the slam in our guidebook, on Facebook and the forums, and we had a clip about it last week on Adam Eakle’s program. We will also be doing some press releases in the near future to continue spreading the word.

Clarq: There are definitely better ways of distributing the cards than we currently have. Large mailings would have taken a lot to coordinate, and at the time none of us could devote that much time to this, so we did what we could with the time constraints to get this up and running for this year. Mailing cards out is a fantastic idea and something we could do in the future.

Fowlmouth: The price was a decision that was made by the committee that helped put this together. It’s hard to assign a value to something like this because it has never been done before. There were some that wanted to charge more, and some that wanted to charge less, so the current price was basically the middle ground. This is a dynamic program that has multiple goals, with not all of them being to rake in a huge pile of money. We also want this to be a recruitment/retention tool, a way to increase bird identification skills, and to increase people’s excitement for waterfowl hunting. Based on your feedback, we may have focused too much on the money raised and not enough on simply getting people to participate. We will certainly discuss this as a committee and decide what needs to be changed next year to make this something everyone can appreciate.

Thanks for your questions!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Thanks for the information Blair.


----------



## Riverrat77

I'll do it for $35. I can get most of those slams close to home so that'll be a cool challenge for the girlfriend and I to shoot for, being that this is her first year duck hunting and all.


----------



## Swaner

I signed up for the program today. There was another gentleman signing up in front of me as well. The girls at the counter got out a few of the bands and showed them to him, the look pretty cool. 

Now time to find me some coots tomorrow -()/-


----------



## K Lark

dang swaner like your thinking; it time for coot lofe!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

Here is a great article on the Waterfowl Slam:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/57030199-117/slam-waterfowl-hunters-utah.html.csp


----------



## richard rouleau

the waterfowl slam is a joke. so again the waterfowler in southern Utah get screw by the dnr. what joke


----------



## Dave B

richard rouleau said:


> the waterfowl slam is a joke. so again the waterfowler in southern Utah get screw by the dnr. what joke


How exactly are you getting screwed? LOL! Seriously how?


----------



## Fish2relax

I went ahead and joined the Slam, mostly for the donation to a good cause and it seemed like a bit of a challenge. I went out today intentionally to try for the coot slam. Besides being more challenging than I figured it would be on foot, I ended up feeling like I was killing just to kill, not for sport, so I quit after just a few birds.  I don't think I'll attempt that slam again.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Fish2relax said:


> I went ahead and joined the Slam, mostly for the donation to a good cause and it seemed like a bit of a challenge. I went out today intentionally to try for the coot slam. Besides being more challenging than I figured it would be on foot, I ended up feeling like I was killing just to kill, not for sport, so I quit after just a few birds.  I don't think I'll attempt that slam again.


Ya coots can feel that way , I think the DWR is encouraging coot killing because there numbers are so high .


----------

